# Keto - refeed?



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm currently into my second week of CKD and am just wondering - how long should a refeed be? I understand different things work for different people but I'd like other people's opinions on this.

I read somewhere that from Friday afternoon until midnight Saturday I should be eating high carb, low fat but after last weekend I'm wondering if I should reduce that.

Basically I went into the weekend feeling pretty damn good and by the end of Saturday felt like a big bloated bag of lard :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dave Palumbo recommends just one high carb meal a week, last meal of the day, up to 500g carbs. Other schools of thought, such as the anabolic diet, recommend a 48 hour refeed. I think the latter is too much and I know people who just spend the weekend eating pies. I'd just go with one large carb meal, or at most, one day of clean carbs with one treat.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Palumbo's diet isn't a CKD.

Difficult to say how long you should refeed for. I assume you are a lady, so you won't need to be eating as much as a male.

I would personally have a meal I want to have, say a medium pizza, and then have some extra carbs from oats, rice which are clean.

If your weight loss continues this week then no reason not to gorge next week either. Feeling ill is perfectly normal, but it does the body a world of good; not that it feels like that as you are lying in bed with stomach cramps :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Palumbo's diet isn't a CKD.
> 
> Difficult to say how long you should refeed for. I assume you are a lady, so you won't need to be eating as much as a male.
> 
> ...


Well Palumbo's diet is a ketogenic diet with a refeed, so yes it is.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

CKD is different to a TKD.

Palumbo's diet is TKD

May appear pedantic but the reality is the refeeds will be different due to the nature of the respective diets


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> CKD is different to a TKD.
> 
> Palumbo's diet is TKD
> 
> May appear pedantic but the reality is the refeeds will be different due to the nature of the respective diets


My knowledge of ketogenic diets is far from comprehensive, but I was under the impression that a CKD involves being in ketosis for 5-6 days, then supercompensating with high carbs, low fat for a specified duration (known as a carb-up). A TKD to my knowledge is taking in a small amount of carbs pre-wo to provide you with enough carbs to train.

If the above is accurate, then Palumbo's is a CKD as you are eating zero direct carbs for 41 of your 42 weekly meals, then you have a carb up for one meal a week. Sounds like a cyclical principle to me


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

No, nor is mine :lol:

In the TKD, I am assuming you take the "T" for targetted then.

I was assuming it for total.



Palumbo's isn't really TKD anyway.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> No, nor is mine :lol:
> 
> In the TKD, I am assuming you take the "T" for targetted then.
> 
> ...


LOL why would you assume it's total? Yeah I did a bit of reading on keto diets a few years ago; TKD is targetted, CKD is cyclical, and SKD is standard, which means you're constantly in ketosis, which I assume is the one you were thinking of.

Palumbo's isn't officially any of them, but in principle it is the most similar to a CKD. TBF I'd say an accurate description would be a variant of a CKD. The only difference would be a carb up of one meal as opposed to 24-48 hours.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok, you win :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Ok, you win :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


Yaaaayy!! :lol:

:beer:


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah i pretty much saw Palumbo's strategy as more of a CKD than TKD but I was just finding all sorts of different info on how long to carb-up for.

Such is the danger of being a newbie I suppose - you read lots to make the confusion go away and then end up even more confused due to information overload :lol:

Cheers for the tips AlasTTTair - reps comin your way


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

try different ways of carbing....

one week try a clean carb refeed... where you eat rice, sweet pot's oats, good sorces of carbs spread evenly throughout the day

one week try a cheat meal... i.e 500g carbs max for one meal anything you like (like DP suggests)

or try a day re-feed where you just think Fcuk it and eat what you want... but you said you feel like crap the next day so maybe this aint for you..

i've tried them all.. and to my surprise found the clean carb day to be very good... even if your mind does want to eat everything in sight :cursing:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i ate around 600g of simple carbs when i did it, but hated the diet with a passion and wont be doing it again, lol


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to thread hijack, but would it be possible to follow a Keto Diet without having a weekly refeed? Thanks


----------

